# The window lifter in my 2d LeMans -70



## Reuhkapelti (Sep 18, 2012)

The driver side window fell down because the little plastic wheel that travels in a metal about 5 inch long channel, craked into pieces. I think its a wonder, how it managed to carry the heavy window all these years. Dont have power windows, if that makes any difference. So I'm wondering if theres somewhere available a new wheel for it? It's almost 1 inch large and a little over 0.25 inch thick.
Now the window stays up with a wooden stick... so embarrasing ...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, the window rollers are available.

Here's a link to an eBay search that shows a number of different versions.
Chevelle/LeMans/Skylark/Cutlass use the same rollers.
One of these should be the same as your broken piece:

Chevelle Window Roller | eBay


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

FYI the window lifter is called a window regulator. You need regulator rollers.


----------

